# Lost on an island



## BobVigneault (Oct 3, 2006)

A fellow was sitting in his study contemplating his plane trip that day and looking for something to read when he got to San Diego. He stumbled upon the Puritan Board and began to read. It didn't take long before he realized what a deep and rich reservoir of knowledge he had discovered.

He wanted to read more but not having the time he downloaded the entire site to his Treo (which had an impossibly large memory, and because I'm making this up it was also solar powered). He drove to the airport and got in his BeechJet 400 and took off for San Diego. Unable to clear his mind of the marvelous things he had read he didn't notice that the storm of the century was entering his air space.

It hit and he fought and struggled with the controls until after six hours he managed to crash the jet just off of a small unchartered island in the south pacific. He swam to shore and began 15 years as a castaway with nothing to read except the Puritan Board. But what glorious reading it was. It opened his eyes. 

When he was found the rescuers were puzzled because there were three huts erected near the beach. "Excuse us sir, but why do we see three huts here, weren't you alone?"

"The hut on the left is where I have lived and the hut on the right is where I go to church."

"Oh, but sir, what then is that hut in the middle?"

"Oh," he said smugly, "that's where I used to go to church!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

Good one, Bob! Now, let's see, where have I heard that one, or one like it but w/o the PB twist, before?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah Ha!

I was listening to the White Horse Inn this morning and I heard Kim Riddlebarger just tell the punch line and I decided to add the PB twist. I am so sorry my brother that I didn't credit you from last year. It's just that it's hard for me to keep your *Ten-Thousand-Five-Hundred Posts!!!!!!!!!!* straight in my head. Well it was funny then and it's funny now for the freshman class. Hugs and kisses.

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

No prob, brother!  It's good for an encore, and the PB twist caps it off perfectly!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 3, 2006)

(I cannot believe that Bob, or any man on the PB, just said, " Hugs and Kisses")


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 3, 2006)

& 






What's wrong with that?


[Edited on 10-3-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, Bob,



maybe we should let others join our group hug


----------



## Philip A (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> (I cannot believe that Bob, or any man on the PB, just said, " Hugs and Kisses")



Next thing you know they'll be singing "Lord I Lift Your Name on High"!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh, Hugs and Kisses is just a common thing between FEMALE friends. So is Chocolate.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Ah Ha!
> 
> I was listening to the White Horse Inn this morning and I heard Kim Riddlebarger just tell the punch line and I decided to add the PB twist. I am so sorry my brother that I didn't credit you from last year. It's just that it's hard for me to keep your *Ten-Thousand-Five-Hundred Posts!!!!!!!!!!* straight in my head. Well it was funny then and it's funny now for the freshman class. Hugs and kisses.
> ...


I thought I had _just_ heard that punchline. It was from the White Horse Inn. You and I listen to the same Podcasts.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 3, 2006)

The latest episode on Christianity Confronts Islam was very informative. I'm looking forward to the next installment. I wish more people could hear that fellow.


----------

